# This weekend's Akorn cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Gonna do an over night cook and then cook again tomorrow. I have a brisket and two butts on tonite. One butts has no rub on it.











two and a half hours in.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Pastrami is rubbed and ready for the smoker in thye morning.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great ,what times dinner?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics from this morning.

Brisket

















Butts









This morning,cooking pastrami, fatties and diller eggs. Wings to cook later today.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks yummy.. What is the diller egg?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> Looks yummy.. What is the diller egg?


Jalapeno stuffed with Monterrey Jack and Cheddar and encased in Tennessee Pride Hot sausage.

More pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

All done.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Good work there!! The pastrami looks Amazing!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Pay, Whats on the foil in the picture with the fatties and eggs? 
Looks amazing as always


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

With the amount of stuff you cooked, why did you use the acorn instead of your big smoker?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> With the amount of stuff you cooked, why did you use the acorn instead of your big smoker?


My plan early on was to fire the big smoker on Saturday but that got messed up.
Had continous thunderstorms from Friday evening until this morning. The Akorn sits on my porch and is covered by the roof.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Hey Pay, Whats on the foil in the picture with the fatties and eggs?
> Looks amazing as always


Pork Belly. I have no idea what I was doing. I just decided to smoke it. I cut it in half and put rub on one and left the other as it was. I will probably chunk it up in some greens or beans.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pork belly is the piece of fat meat below the rib cage . You know, the piece wid da titts on it. Is trimmed off the middlin[bacon]. Up here it was always salted or used in sausage. Never heard or tried a piece smoked. As Pay says, it was intended to be used for cooking anything. Granny canned some to keep it from going rancid.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Pay. I was wondering why the acorn for a big cook.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I saw the acorn in lowes today. I am guessing you really like it?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GOOD LORD!!!! That does look good!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> I saw the acorn in lowes today. I am guessing you really like it?


You would guess right. This thing cooks great!


----------

